# Planting into gravel



## joker01 (27 Dec 2017)

Please forgive me but this maybe a silly question i am complete novice when it comes to planted aquariums. I have 5mm coarse plain black gravel. Would this gravel be suitable for planting. If so would I need to add anything to it in order to help the plants or can I plant straight into it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Dec 2017)

That would be fine so long as you water column dose fertz. I'd also perhaps use root tabs as well.


----------



## joker01 (27 Dec 2017)

This is the gravel in question


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Dec 2017)

I'm not sure blue gravel is allowed on UKAPS 
However, you can potentially grow plants in marbles so if you add fertz like I've already mentioned you should be fine 
Although, I personally would go for a nutrient rich substrate if you are new to planted tanks. 
It'll give you more of a buffer against mistakes https://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=guide-to-substrates


----------



## splatteredbrainz (28 Dec 2017)

If you're really worried about it you could use terra cotta clay pots filled with dirt then topped with your gravel and sink them in the tank. This is a good approach if you keep larger, boisterous fish. What kind of plants are you thinking of going with?

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## joker01 (30 Dec 2017)

Tim it is black gravel honest . I have just ordered some root tabs to put into the gravel  as well as normal liquid fertz which I am hoping should be adequate as changing the gravel is an option I want to try and avoid 

I have ordered a mixed plant pack with no Co2 and all easy care from Aquarium Gardens. As this is my very first time at a planted aquarium I thought I best stick to something not to hard.


----------



## tam (30 Dec 2017)

It should be fine, only trouble you might have is the bigger gravel can sometimes be a bit tougher to get the stem plants to stay in initially, so you might have to replant, but once they've grow some roots they'll be fine. Good luck


----------

